# [New][Free puzzle Game] Fill Blocks for Android



## elfynora (May 7, 2014)

Fill Blocks includes 2500 Levels of Puzzles & uses google play multiplayer service to Play with Friends
Simple, easy and yet challenging game.

Download: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bonmobilapps.fillblocks

Gameplay:
Drag and drop shapes on the white empty area to fill with colors . You cannot place outside of the white area. Levels are designed in such a way that all blocks needed to fill empty white area. Each Pack increases the complexity. Different type of Blocks are used to make levels more interesting. 
If you want maximum challenge, try "Out Of Box" Pack. 2500 levels are divided into 5 packs with the increasing complexity level.

Multi-Player
Uses Google Play Services Multi-Player service to enable you to play with your friends. Challenge your friends or get challenged. You can play with any unknown random player as well.

Features.
* Multiplayer 
* Auto Match - Play with any random player online
* Invite a Friend - Play with your known friends and challenge them.
* 2500 Challenges (More coming in the coming days)
* 5 difficulty Packs (Beginner, Medium, Hard, Expert, OutOfBox)
* Hints
* Colorful
* Stunning graphics
* Easy controls and gameplay
* Cool animations.


----------

